# Mule deer in the Beaver Unit



## oldhunterjoe (Jun 8, 2012)

Howdy,
I drew my 2nd choice for Mule Deer in the Beaver unit. Its been a number of years since i've hunter this area. Anybody got any tips on where to go, or not go, to do some scouting next week?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

What weapon? I know several people with the Beaver as their first choice and didn't draw.


----------



## oldhunterjoe (Jun 8, 2012)

highcountryfever,
Sorry its taken me so long, I've been away. I'm looking at archery. Ive heard up 153 to the top and on the Marysvale side. (Piute Trail) thats a lot of ground to cover. What do you think?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Your far better off hunting low (if your hunting the Marysvale side) then hunting up high. I would get permission to hunt Bullion Creek down low if I could. Next to that I would hunt deer coming down to feed north and south of town in the foothills.


----------



## oldhunterjoe (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I guess I should start in Marysvale next weekend, looking for permission to hunt Bullion Creek.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck, I've always thought the west side looks real good. Between Sulphurdale and Manderfield. Maybe up Indian Creek. :?:


----------



## oldhunterjoe (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seen a few deer in the fields west of I-15 between Beaver and Cove Fort. I really haven't seen any near Sulferdale. Might be worth some scouting.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Ive heard there's lots of deer in the low lands of marysville area?


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

If your unit covers it? Get into Bullion Canyon, kind of a b of a hike in and out, but we chased 10 really big bucks on the archery right after the fire!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Geezo! Whatever happened to pm discretion, boys?

oldhunter, check your private message box.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Could be false info as well?


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

If you are willing to hike into Bullion, you can be rewarded! No pm's necessary if you have ever seen that canyon! It is a steep, thick, and high elevation hike, not for the faint of heart or anything else!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Before the switch this year to unit based management, I hunted this unit every year....on the west side of I-15. I have hunted west of I-15 from Sulphurdale south to the bald ridges south west of Beaver. Lots of deer in this country....the fields off the freeway next to the Manderfield exit hold lots and lots of deer, but they are hunted pretty hard. I suggest venturing further south...

...I have also seen fair numbers of deer south west of Circleville on the East side while spike elk hunting. I would suggest looking into this country as well...


----------

